# publisher 2010 print button greyed out



## alarmrepairman (Oct 21, 2011)

I have just installed office using a keycard purchased from Dell to activate the pre installed trial office 2010 pro on a Dell PC. Everything works ok with the exception of the publisher print program which has a print button that doesnt seem active. The printer driver is loaded ok and test pages print ok.

All programs show as being activated ok.

I have tried reinstalling using the online Microsoft download page buy entering the keycard activation code and downloading a large file and installing from this but that hasnt helped.

Any ideas on what this can be.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does Ctrl P work instead of Print Button? Even though activation shows, try activating online.


----------



## alarmrepairman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Corday,

No havent tried CTRL P as I am a distance from he site with the PC but will try on Monday, I have done the activation online though and it didnt change anything.

Thanks for posting.


----------

